# Detail/Detailstudio @ supercar sunday



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Everyone :wave:

Just to let everybody know that Detail will be attending Supercar Sunday @ Gaydon this Sunday 27th June. www.supercarsunday.co.uk

If there is anything that anybody would like to preorder and collect on the day, just pm me.

What to look out for










Saffron


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

We will have a stand also, will have to pop over and say hi. Hopefully the weather stays like this :thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just to go slightly off topic - are you planning on going to the Mini Festival at Gaydon?

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Chris 

We've been asked to attend the mini festival on the 4th july but due to Anthony working this day (Goodwood) we can't attend sorry ..



Gaz pop over and say hi:wave:

Safffronx


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

pm's replied thankyou

Saffron


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Just like to say thankyou to all that have pre-ordered products:thumb:

Just to confirm when asking for your order on the day just quote your unique password which has been sent to all by Email and your address ,with out this you'll be unable to receive your goodies.

thankyou all and look forward to seeing you at the show 


Saffron


----------

